# Still in love with the Kindle Paperwhite 2



## GatorDeb (Jan 2, 2014)

I had an original Kindle (the ugly white one), then the ... can't remember the name, the big one, then the Keyboard.  Never really used them much.

Finally decided to upgrade again to the PW2.  Now I'm reading more just because of how fun it is to read in that device!  On my second book on it.  Got the Amazon cover for it and I love it also.  It is fantastic to be able to read in bed without having to turn on the light and then go back to bed (I'm an intermittent sleeper).  Battery lasts forever and a half.  I'll probably upgrade to the 2014 version right away.

Haven't used other devices since the Sony 505 but I do think this is the most perfect eReader on the market today 

I'm actually trying really hard not to buy a second one now because if I'm at home I left it in the car and if I'm out I left it at home, it always seems to be where I'm not, so I was seriously considering to make that one the Home out and making the other one the Car one.  Since the next PW was already announced trying really hard to hold off.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

How do you find PW2 on the eyes?  Do you feel like it's akin to looking at a computer screen, or more like simply an illuminated piece of paper?


----------



## GatorDeb (Jan 2, 2014)

I find it very easy on the eyes, but then again I've read whole books on my cell phone.  Easier on the eyes than a computer screen, though, other than magazines I don't use the Kindle Fire for reading.

Only have had issues yesterday but I lost my glasses and I'm waiting for the new pair to arrive by mail   Making the text bigger helped.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MrPLD said:


> How do you find PW2 on the eyes? Do you feel like it's akin to looking at a computer screen, or more like simply an illuminated piece of paper?


I have had both PW models . . . . very easy on the eyes I think, because you can set the light at what works best for YOU. And, in any case, it's not shining AT you, it's more reflected off the screen.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

At least for me - and I may be an exception since I'm 64, with glaucoma, and I stare at a computer screen 40 hrs a week with my work - but I find the old E-Ink screens easier on my eyes than the paperwhites.  I think it is from glare.  Also that I usually read under a bright lamp - and to simulate that with my PW's - I had to keep the brightness much higher than I think others did.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> At least for me - and I may be an exception since I'm 64, with glaucoma, and I stare at a computer screen 40 hrs a week with my work


Good to know, my wife's family has a history of glaucoma, so as you can imagine it's something we're watching out for.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GatorDeb said:


> I had an original Kindle (the ugly white one), then the ... can't remember the name, the big one, then the Keyboard. Never really used them much.
> 
> Finally decided to upgrade again to the PW2. Now I'm reading more just because of how fun it is to read in that device! On my second book on it. Got the Amazon cover for it and I love it also. It is fantastic to be able to read in bed without having to turn on the light and then go back to bed (I'm an intermittent sleeper). Battery lasts forever and a half. I'll probably upgrade to the 2014 version right away.
> 
> ...


I do love my PW2 and think it's the best Kindle Amazon has made, but love for my K1 makes me say I never thought the original Kindle was ugly. 

Betsy


----------



## Derek Rempfer (Jan 4, 2014)

Anybody out there have both a Fire and a Paperwhite?  I'm working on building a case to do just that...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Derek Rempfer said:


> Anybody out there have both a Fire and a Paperwhite? I'm working on building a case to do just that...


Yep. I don't use the Fire HD that much, I use my iPad Mini a lot more. But I do love my PW2 (although I'm still keeping wifi off to avoid that software update).

And I agree with Betsy - I never thought my K1 was ugly  and kinda wish I'd kept one of them. DH and I each had one and I sold them both to help offset the cost of upgrading to our K2s. I loved that scroll wheel thingy!


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> At least for me - and I may be an exception since I'm 64, with glaucoma, and I stare at a computer screen 40 hrs a week with my work - but I find the old E-Ink screens easier on my eyes than the paperwhites. I think it is from glare. Also that I usually read under a bright lamp - and to simulate that with my PW's - I had to keep the brightness much higher than I think others did.


I only like to use the PW2 at night in the dark where it's phenomenal and the lighting adjustment is a massive improvement IMO from the PW1. The light is soft and makes reading in the pitch dark possible. I prefer the lighting than tablets (Nexus 7, Ipad air, Kindle fire HD). The PW2 is much easier on my eyes when dark or low light. I have to concede though: Using the PW2 in the light or outside during the day, however, just doesn't work for me at all. The extra layer really bothers me and I notice it constantly and it takes away from it feeling like reading on paper for me. The extra layer seems to expose dust particles more easily and I have to remember to brush down with my fingers to move them as they fall. As a workaround, I carry my baby kindle (K4) around and it still works perfectly. Am I the only one who experiences the PW2 in the light with the layer as not as close to "like paper" as the baby kindle (or even the kindle keyboard seems)?

So I use two readers equally and I'm quite happy. I'm very happy with the PW2 as a night device. It's pretty amazing to me.


----------



## GatorDeb (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a PW2 and a KFHDX8.9.  I use both.  I use the PW2 just to read (daily) and I use the Fire for magazines.  I use a subscription service that for $15 a month gives me tons of magazines including People and Entertainment Weekly.  I also read through my library the two main U.S. triathlon magazines, the two main U.S. running magazines, and the main U.S. bicicling magazine, and sometimes read U.S. Weekly, OK, and Star.  I've gotten into the British gossip mag Hello also through the subscription service.  I have more magazines than time   That's pretty much all I use the Fire for.  And for Torah study group, awesome to just have that instead of lugging around a big Torah book.  It also integrates commentary in-between verses and I can quickly go to any verse.  SOMEtimes I use it to watch movies through Prime and Netflix, although I don't really use Prime for movies and I use the laptop for Netflix.

Just the magazines alone made it worth it for me.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of magazines. The athletic ones sound interesting.  I just got a book tonight on a man that runs over 100 miles races. Eat and Run, by Scott Jurek for I think, $1.99.

Just curious, where do you get that magazine subscription for $15 monthly. Can you read any magazine for that price?


----------



## GatorDeb (Jan 2, 2014)

Awesome, I picked up that book, didn't know there was a sale on it, thanks! 

Check your local library, they may carry magazines for free that you even get to keep forever through Zinio, you just purchase them through a special website for $0.00.

Then for People, Entertainment Weekly, and Hello I use NextIssue.com, and it comes with a month free trial.  They have about 128 magazines now and add new magazines regularly.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

of the three different Kindle's I have ( K3, Paperwhite and Fire HD), the Paperwhite is the one I use most often to read...

the only reason I would move up to Paperwhite 2 was if it had a headphone jack for Audio Books and Text to Voice...

I don't see this in the specs so I assume it's not available...I like improvements on Paperwhite 2 but I need Text to Voice before I upgrade...


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

MrKnucklehead said:


> the only reason I would move up to Paperwhite 2 was if it had a headphone jack for Audio Books and Text to Voice..


Now that Amazon owns Audible and has the WhisperSync between the two, it would be very handy to be able to listen and read on the Kindle PW. I suppose it costs too much money and there is not enough market for such a device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MrKnucklehead said:


> of the three different Kindle's I have ( K3, Paperwhite and Fire HD), the Paperwhite is the one I use most often to read...
> 
> the only reason I would move up to Paperwhite 2 was if it had a headphone jack for Audio Books and Text to Voice...
> 
> I don't see this in the specs so I assume it's not available...I like improvements on Paperwhite 2 but I need Text to Voice before I upgrade...


You're right the PW'13 also doesn't have audio. I was actually a bit surprised that they didn't have at least one model that included it, since they're really touting Whispersync for Voice. But I guess they figure they offer the Fires so that should be that.  Mind you, I don't personally care, because I rarely do audio books or listen to music -- and I'm happy not to have to pay for what I know I won't use.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

northofdivision said:


> I only like to use the PW2 at night in the dark where it's phenomenal and the lighting adjustment is a massive improvement IMO from the PW1. The light is soft and makes reading in the pitch dark possible. I prefer the lighting than tablets (Nexus 7, Ipad air, Kindle fire HD). The PW2 is much easier on my eyes when dark or low light. I have to concede though: Using the PW2 in the light or outside during the day, however, just doesn't work for me at all. The extra layer really bothers me and I notice it constantly and it takes away from it feeling like reading on paper for me. The extra layer seems to expose dust particles more easily and I have to remember to brush down with my fingers to move them as they fall. As a workaround, I carry my baby kindle (K4) around and it still works perfectly. Am I the only one who experiences the PW2 in the light with the layer as not as close to "like paper" as the baby kindle (or even the kindle keyboard seems)?
> 
> So I use two readers equally and I'm quite happy. I'm very happy with the PW2 as a night device. It's pretty amazing to me.


I'm with you.....I still love reading on the K4 and I use them both. Sometimes it's hard to pick one....yesterday I was sick in bed. I wanted the light of the PW2, but the touchscreen was annoying because of accidental page turns when I was changing positions. I agree that I like reading on the K4 screen more.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

MrPLD said:


> How do you find PW2 on the eyes? Do you feel like it's akin to looking at a computer screen, or more like simply an illuminated piece of paper?


If it helps, my 11 year old has chronic migraines and the computer, iPad, and Nintendo DS have all be known to trigger her migraines. However, the Paperwhite is easy on her eyes and has never triggered a migraine. She also loves being able to read on my PW at night compared to using a book light for my old K2 or her paper books; the soft glow is much easier on her eyes.


----------



## writeisescape (May 18, 2013)

I also absolutely love my Paperwhite too!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have the original Kindle Fire and I honestly only ever read two maybe three books on it. I just never liked it for reading. In fact, I read more on my phone at night than on it.

I just got the PW2 and I adore it. It is so nice, light and easy to read on. I haven't had an eye strain and the first day I got it I read two books on it, one being at night and nothing. No headaches (which my phone would sometimes give me) or tired eyes. 

I am seriously loving it.


----------



## AmberSkyeF (Jan 6, 2014)

I had one of the originals, but it succumbed to sun damage, so I opted for a KP2! Love it!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I still love my PW1.  Just don't see a reason to upgrade.  I've had a K1, K2, K3 and the paperwhite (didn't see a need for the touch or K4 either). 

I'm one who though the K1 was ugly and clunky though.  I was very happy to upgrade from it.   Didn't like the shape, the huge page turn button that required a lot of care when fidgeting around to not bump accidentally, or the cheap feeling rubber back.    To each their own though.  I loved the screen, but ended up quickly wishing I'd just waited for the 2nd gen one to begin with.  Though I'm glad I didn't go with the (IMO) much better designed at the time Sony reader since those have pretty much died off.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I love the PW2.  I gave my original Kindle (with the wheely) to my sister-in-law but kept it registered in my name so I could pass along books to her.  Also, someone asked about the $15 a month magazine subscriptions - check out the Next Issue app.  I've had it on my iPad for a year or so and for $15 a month I have access to more magazines than I can read.  Not unknown magazines but Time, Entertainment Weekly, People, New Yorker, Vanity Fair and many, many more.  They recently released an Android app for the Kindle Fire.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you both for the magazine sites/app.
Enjoy Scott's book. I'm glad that the book appeared with the sale price. I had read a book a long time ago by a man that learned to run barefoot or close to that. That was a fantastic book. He is most likely mentioned on Scott's book page at Amazon. You would love his book if you have not read it yet. Just can't remember his name. No time to look right now.


----------



## BradleyRite (Jan 8, 2014)

My friend has one! I think it's decent especially for the price but I don't think it's for me. If I'm going to be using this, then I honestly would rather just have an actual book. Just something about it is kind of weird!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BradleyRite said:


> My friend has one! I think it's decent especially for the price but I don't think it's for me. If I'm going to be using this, then I honestly would rather just have an actual book. Just something about it is kind of weird!


You know, I bet at least 90% of us here felt that way when we first heard about the Kindle. Going back to November of 2007.

But there's HUGE value in being able to adjust text size and, even more so, being able to carry multiple books with you in only the weight/size of a small paperback. Plus, with the PW, you always have light.  I'd recommend anyone who reads a LOT to check it out.

You can try it for 30 days and if you find it really is NOT for you, Amazon will take it in return and refund the price, less return shipping. So you don't have much to lose if it's not good. And most folks decide that, while they still love paper books, the kindle is a marvelous piece of tech. For many it becomes their main reading tool.


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm a qualified bookbinder and I LOVE my PW2 - especially the replacement I have just received, which is the best screen I have seen on any PW. Over the moon. Daft, but true


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But there's HUGE value in being able to adjust text size and, even more so, being able to carry multiple books with you in only the weight/size of a small paperback. Plus, with the PW, you always have light.


Not to mention the built-in dictionary. Most of my non-Kindle reading these days is newspapers or magazines, and I still gnash my teeth when I come across an unfamiliar word of reference that I can't look up instantly!


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Derek Rempfer said:


> Anybody out there have both a Fire and a Paperwhite? I'm working on building a case to do just that...


Me..but I need little incentive to acquire gadgets.  They do both get used though..the Fire more so for school or as a general time killer. The PW is for heavy reading sessions and you can't beat the battery life.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm about to order my first PW. I have an older Kindle 6" with the keyboard (which I love as I use my Kindle to edit my books by making error/correction notes, this saves me about 200+ pages from my laser printer every week or two lol). I just bought my wife a newer, ad-supported Kindle (they had them on sale for $49 over Xmas). The screen is even sharper, but I just don't like it for some reason that I can't put my fingers on. 

Been wanting a PW for a very long time, and after spending the last hour reading reviews, I'm about to grab the $119 ad-supported version (the ads don't bother me at all on the new one). 

Is it weird to be excited for a new Kindle even though I already have two? It feels weird. 

Also, does anyone have one of the MoKo covers for their PW? I looked at the $40+ 'leather' ones but they don't really seem like something I want (I have nice leather covers with lights for my other two). The MoKo covers are $15 or less and come in crazy colors (I want the bright orange one), and the reviews are almost all 5-star. Does the turn on/off function work properly when opening/closing the cover?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

No, not weird at all. Well come to the Kindle Kollector's Klub.


----------



## Fast Typist (May 9, 2013)

I love the light on the Paperwhite, but miss the audio capacity of the Kindle Touch, so I flip back and forth between the two models. But I really like being able to read in a dark room.

I'm tempted to get the new HD fire, too, but think that's silly when I already have two workable versions.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fire is a completely different animal than the eInk devices -- it can also more efficiently surf the web, play movies or music, or display pictures.  Plus apps -- games, productivity stuff.  I really don't use it much for reading. . . . . .


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Fire is a completely different animal than the eInk devices -- it can also more efficiently surf the web, play movies or music, or display pictures. Plus apps -- games, productivity stuff. I really don't use it much for reading. . . . . .


I agree. It's a great tablet (four of my friends have one and I load my books on them to test read all the time) for doing tablet things, but I wouldn't use it for reading. I've got the Kindle app on my Motorola Xoom tablet, and I hate it for reading books (it's bulky, shiny, bright, and the screen glare is annoying, compared to my Kindles).

Then again, I'm old (40) and a bit cranky about everything.


----------



## jmpreiss (Feb 17, 2012)

I've got myself one of the keyboard Kindles from way back. It still works amazingly well and all, but I'm getting that itch to update to a PW. Think it's worth it?

   - JM


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

jmpreiss said:


> I've got myself one of the keyboard Kindles from way back. It still works amazingly well and all, but I'm getting that itch to update to a PW. Think it's worth it?
> 
> - JM


Short answer: Yes

Long answer: Depends. For me, the smaller size and self lit screen would be more than enough reason to upgrade. But if you do all your reading in extremely well lit places or outside in good light, perhaps that part isn't as important to you.

I don't regret paying for the upgrade over either of my still working older devices (K2 & Touch). The PW2 is an awesome reader.


----------



## jmpreiss (Feb 17, 2012)

VictoriaP said:


> Short answer: Yes
> 
> Long answer: Depends. For me, the smaller size and self lit screen would be more than enough reason to upgrade. But if you do all your reading in extremely well lit places or outside in good light, perhaps that part isn't as important to you.
> 
> I don't regret paying for the upgrade over either of my still working older devices (K2 & Touch). The PW2 is an awesome reader.


Hmmm. That's definitely something to keep in mind then. Maybe once I start climbing more into the black on monthly expenses. 

- JM


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll just keep posting in this thread instead of making a new one 

Just got my PW. Having to re-learn Kindle stuff as this one is all touchscreen. Just got really annoyed as I couldn't figure out how to skip entire chapters without the square button heh. 

So far... this thing is too awesome for words. Once navigating through it is as natural as with my older Kindles, I will probably never use any of them again (depending on how well I like the touchscreen for making notes for edits). 

The only truly annoying thing about the PW so far is that it wants to connect to FB and Twitter and Goodreads etc. Well, it did once. I never connect any device (not even my smartphones) to my social media accounts. However, it seems like the PW won't be insistent about it, which is great. 

Right. Off to read my very first something or other (if I can notice it around the eye-gouging bright orange cover haha)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you don't want to connect to FB, Twitter, or GR, just tell it not to.

Did you figure out the chapter navigation?


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you don't want to connect to FB, Twitter, or GR, just tell it not to.
> 
> Did you figure out the chapter navigation?


Yeah, had to use my own advice and Google it since I didn't really pay attention during the setup (I got annoyed with all of the things it wanted to show me... should be a lesson, right?). Took me a minute to figure out how to make notes as well. Going to google to see if there's a way to set 'add note' as priority when I highlight something (since I never use the dictionary or any of the other functions).

So far, really liking it. I like that my eye-gouging orange cover has the little magnet to turn it on and off when I close the cover.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

AngryGames said:


> So far, really liking it. I like that my eye-gouging orange cover has the little magnet to turn it on and off when I close the cover.


That magnetic on/off feature is so useful. My last few Kindles & tablets, I've gone caseless. But with that on/off feature, I *had* to get the PW case, and I love it.


----------



## superairwolf (Aug 28, 2013)

VictoriaP said:


> That magnetic on/off feature is so useful. My last few Kindles & tablets, I've gone caseless. But with that on/off feature, I *had* to get the PW case, and I love it.


So true.

I used my PW during its first three months without the case and just used the physical on/off button.

But when I finally got the case/cover, I was just stoked. It was so convenient not to use the physical button anymore to turn on or off the device. It was so worth the cost.

Now, all it takes it picking up the kindle, opening the cover, and then closing it and putting it down afterwards. Closest you can get to an analog book!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

